# ebuild für vdr-plugin-vnsiserver

## vitalogy

Hallo forum,

ich habe mir das xbmc-9999 ebuild aus dem portage so umgeschrieben, dass dieses mit dem repo von opdenkamp unter https://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc kompiliert und läuft. somit habe ich ein xbmc aus dem entwicklerzweig mit pvr unterstützung. soweit so gut.

es wurde aber auch veränderungen am vnsi-plugin für xbmc vorgenommen, sodass dieses mit dem alten vdr-plugin-vnsiserver aus dem overlay vdr-devel nicht mehr läuft. dieses wird aus dem nicht mehr gepflegten svn von xbmc  (branch vdr-testing2) gezogen. xbmc hatte ja einen umzug nach github und das allte pvr-testing2 wird ja auch nicht mehr gepflegt. die aktuelle arbeit am pvr-zweig liegt, wie schon erwähnt unter https://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc.

so ... nun wollte ich mir halt ein neues ebuild für das vdr-plugin-vnsiserver schreiben. leider hab ich keine plan wie ich nun das einzelne verzechnis, nämlich https://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc/tree/master/xbmc/pvrclients/vdr-vnsi/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver auslesen kann.

vielleicht hat jemand eine idee oder dies schon umgesetzt?

grüsse

vita

----------

## vitalogy

ich habe das nach ein wenig probieren so gelöst

vdr-vnsiserver-9999.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=2

RESTRICT="mirror strip"

inherit vdr-plugin git

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc.git"

EGIT_PROJECT="xbmc"

DESCRIPTION="VDR plugin: VNSI Streamserver Plugin"

HOMEPAGE="http://xbmc.org"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=media-video/vdr-1.7.14"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_unpack() {

        git_src_unpack

        cd "${WORKDIR}"

        mv vnsiserver-9999/xbmc/pvrclients/vdr-vnsi/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver .

        S="${WORKDIR}/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver/"

}

src_prepare() {

        vdr-plugin_src_prepare

        sed -i 's/vnsi-server/vnsiserver/g' config.h || die 'sed failed'

        fix_vdr_libsi_include recplayer.c

        fix_vdr_libsi_include receiver.c

}

src_install() {

        vdr-plugin_src_install

        insinto /etc/vdr/plugins/vnsiserver

        doins vnsiserver/allowed_hosts.conf

        doins vnsiserver/noSignal.mpg

        diropts -gvdr -ovdr

}

```

da ich die quellen für xbmc eh auf der platte habe, kopier ich mir das plugin in ein neues verzeichnis und lasse portage in dem neuen verzeichnis werkeln

... nicht schön ... aber tut

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

Hi, vielen Dank für das Ebuild!   :Very Happy: 

----------

